# Off grid power for apple Computer



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Technicians and others

I need some advice on what I need to power an Apple IMac, table lamp and a few other small items when our generators are not running.
IMac seems to have 365W rating.
I am thinking 1000 Watt Inverter, liesure batteries? and charger.
Needs to be seamles ie on all the time, the gens here are a disaster
Run time off mains needs to be up to 14 hours!!!

Advice appreciated
Rich


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What's your power source going to be generators to top up batteries or solar or combo

This is one site I use for calculations BatteryStuff Tools | Solar Calculator Tutorial
and this one when the brain goes dead and I'm lost Know Your Solar Power Needs in 3 Easy Steps | Solar-PanelBatteryCharger.com

Think your Imac rating is for when CPU operating at max


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

Generator will provide the charging power.

I am needing to run generators for 10 hours per day
and computers with gen off for max 12 hours.

ta


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll need to calculate your worst case scenario for battery storage amp hours, generally you need high performance not leisure which come at a price, maybe although expensive going solar might be your best long term solution


----------

